

Ask HN: Do you use a smartwatch? - kozkozkoz


======
byoung2
I have a Galaxy Gear (1st generation). When I got it I thought the dialer and
speakerphone would be more useful, but they aren't in reality. The most useful
feature is getting notifications from the phone without having to reach into
my pocket. My wife uses her Galaxy Gear to take lots of pictures (especially
when pictures or videos aren't allowed).

~~~
kozkozkoz
Thanks, it's true, very useful when your phone is in your pocket and you can't
get to it easily

------
kozkozkoz
What kind of notifications do you think are most useful? Like location bases
alerts, maybe ifttt-like alerts, sports...?

~~~
byoung2
I think the most mundane ones are the most useful. Just seeing the subject of
an email or a text message that comes in is enough for me do decide if I need
to get the phone out and reply or take some other action.

